# Natural Balance dog food



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

Is anyone scared to feed this dog food to their dogs since the recall? I have thought about switching over to this but everytime I go to pick up a bag I keep thinking about the recall. Should I be nervous about this??


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Not all the Natural Balance products were recalled but I switched anyway. My girlz were on the Duck & Potato and I've switched to Innova Small Bites.

Cathy A


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi--I just asked about this a few posts down.

It wasn't the entire line of NB that was recalled. The duck & potato that Ollie was on was not. I tried him on a few other brands--they upset his stomach. Ollie's vet believes Ollie has a touch of IBS. But since he does well on the NB brand he does not need medication for the IBS. So I'm staying with NB. I'm hoping the recall scared them into being a lot more cautious.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

Do you know if they still use menu foods to make their food??






> Hi--I just asked about this a few posts down.
> 
> It wasn't the entire line of NB that was recalled. The duck & potato that Ollie was on was not. I tried him on a few other brands--they upset his stomach. Ollie's vet believes Ollie has a touch of IBS. But since he does well on the NB brand he does not need medication for the IBS. So I'm staying with NB. I'm hoping the recall scared them into being a lot more cautious.[/B]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Is anyone scared to feed this dog food to their dogs since the recall? I have thought about switching over to this but everytime I go to pick up a bag I keep thinking about the recall. Should I be nervous about this??[/B]


I personally wouldn't feed that brand.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

Precious Paws, what do you find your little ones??










> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? If you're going to voice an opinion, why not explain why?

I know there's tons out there to choose from. But with Ollie's sensitive tummy it seems like no matter what I try, it bothers his stomach. Ollie is very healthy, has a nice coat, nice eyes, etc. He's also at a good weight now. When I had him on Chicken Soup and another top brand (forget the name now) back when we first got him--he got too chunky (not to mention his poops were soft) Have tried Nature's Variety--a great food, but not good for Ollie. Same with Canidae. And I tried each one for several weeks before giving up. We go back to NB and he gets right back on track. NB ingredient list is the same as all the other premium foods out there, so I don't know why else not to use it unless it has to do with the manufacturer?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Precious Paws, what do you find your little ones??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My malt is on a homecooked diet. I also feed him california natural health bars.

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp

After the recalls I really did some checking into differents brands. There are certain ones that I just wouldn't feed.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a few reasons why I don't like that brand. 

Didn't you once post pictures of Ollies kibbles with a different kibble that was mixed in? If I remember correctly, did you think it was cat food?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=474500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? If you're going to voice an opinion, why not explain why?

I know there's tons out there to choose from. But with Ollie's sensitive tummy it seems like no matter what I try, it bothers his stomach. Ollie is very healthy, has a nice coat, nice eyes, etc. He's also at a good weight now. When I had him on Chicken Soup and another top brand (forget the name now) back when we first got him--he got too chunky (not to mention his poops were soft) Have tried Nature's Variety--a great food, but not good for Ollie. Same with Canidae. And I tried each one for several weeks before giving up. We go back to NB and he gets right back on track. NB ingredient list is the same as all the other premium foods out there, so I don't know why else not to use it unless it has to do with the manufacturer?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I actually have a few reasons why I don't like that brand. 

Didn't you once post pictures of Ollies kibbles with a different kibble that was mixed in? If I remember correctly, did you think it was cat food?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, that was me! I have noticed that the last 3 or 4 bags I've gotten for him have all looked the same as opposed to the "variations" that I noticed before the recall.

I felt like I was stuck between a rock and a hard place during that recall--whatever new formulas I tried him on, he didn't do well on them. I'd go back to NB and everything would be better. It's tough enough to find a good food for a "normal" malt who doesn't have tummy issues, when your malt has an extra-sensitive tummy--switching from food to food is REALLY stressful--on him AND me who worries about him...


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

We still use potato and duck, small bites.

i think its probably very safe now. it probably gets tested more now because of the recall that other brands.

shannon


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

I have put my molly on this food and she's just not eating it. is there something I can do to help with this problem . because the food she is on also it isn't carried where I live. they also don't carry invo or others. that where lists as good foods. she was on royal canan and she ate this very well but when I went to pic up a new bag they don't have it here... I'm sure I could order it but I was just to try and feed another brand. which is natural balance ultra premium formula from puppies to adults. its small bites. made with fresh chicken brown rice lamb meal ,oatmeal pearled barley duck meal fresh potatoes and fresh carrots. she just pick out the nb and eats the royal canan. I don't want to keep switching her to lots of other foods but she's not ate at all today. and I even put a little scrambled egg . and she still wouldn't eat it. any help would be great. Sherrie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I have put my molly on this food and she's just not eating it. is there something I can do to help with this problem . because the food she is on also it isn't carried where I live. they also don't carry invo or others. that where lists as good foods. she was on royal canan and she ate this very well but when I went to pic up a new bag they don't have it here... I'm sure I could order it but I was just to try and feed another brand. which is natural balance ultra premium formula from puppies to adults. its small bites. made with fresh chicken brown rice lamb meal ,oatmeal pearled barley duck meal fresh potatoes and fresh carrots. she just pick out the nb and eats the royal canan. I don't want to keep switching her to lots of other foods but she's not ate at all today. and I even put a little scrambled egg . and she still wouldn't eat it. any help would be great. Sherrie[/B]


 If she was eating good before and she just doesn't like this brand, I probably would get her what she likes. That way you will know she is eating at getting what she needs.


----------

